# CPC looking for Position in Northern, VA



## jira85 (Jun 16, 2009)

Shaiye M. Shorts, CPC
734 Palmer Dr.
Herndon, VA 20170
Cell: 540-316-8799  
milleniumfairy@yahoo.com
¬¬
Objective: 	
I am a highly motivated individual eager to join a professional team with room for learning, advancement, & growth. I graduated from Everest College in 2007, and obtained my coding certification through AAPC in 2008. I would like to be in a position where my certification will be of use. I have the ability to multi-task and pay extreme attention to detail. I pride myself on being a team player.

Professional Experience:

07/14/08- Present	 Virginia Spine Institute			Reston, VA
Certified Surgical Coder/Medical Billing Specialist
As the only Certified Professional Coder in the office, my duties are to code surgical reports and injection procedures for the 4 physicians and 4 physicians assistants
Follow  up with insurance companies (Medicare, Tricare, BC/BS) on submitted claims
Prepared formal appeal letters for denials of medical necessity, unnecessary bundling, etc.
Kept the billing department informed of any medical coding updates 

07/23/07- 07/11/08		 Capture Billing & Consulting	South Riding, VA
Billing Specialist
Duties include entering charges for 10-Physician Pediatric Group using Medics Elite
Submitted claims electronically via Real Med and also by paper (CMS-1500)
Followed up on past due claims (over 90 days) with insurance via telephone or website
Posted payments according to EOB from insurance carriers
Set-up payment plans for patient accounts with balances
Created month-end claim reports

09/11/06- 3/30/07		AHC, Inc.				Manassas, VA
Workers' Compensation Claims Representative		
Duties included following up on past due medical bills for resolution and prompt payment
Contacting the patient, employer, and third party payers
Resubmission of medical bills on UB-92
Utilizing EOB/EOP to submit appeals if necessary
Utilized FACS database

Education:
07/31/06-01/27/07		Everest College		McLean, VA
Medical Billing and Coding Specialist			4.0 GPA

08/31/99-06/04/03		Fauquier High School	             Warrenton, VA
Advanced Studies Diploma					3.68 GPA

Skills:		
ICD-9 and CPT coding and medical billing; Computerized office management software (including Groupcast and MYSIS, Medics Elite, and Payerpath); Medical Insurance Processing; Extensive knowledge of Commercial health plans, Medicaid and Medicare; Electronic Data Interchange and Modifiers; familiar with various computer claims systems including carrier-direct and clearinghouse and medical terminology; Medical Documentation, Evaluation and Management; Collection strategies and tracing delinquent accounts.  Hands-on experience with processing claims forms i.e. CMS-1500 and UB-92


----------



## diamondsolutions (Oct 13, 2009)

*Please call*

Good Afternoon Shayie,

Coders must possess a certification for medical coding.  Have 2-3 years coding experience within the last five (5) years.  Have extensive knowledge of the Official ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS Coding Guidelines for Coding and Reporting.  Must be able to read, understand, speak and write English.  Must possess medical and technical terminology with knowledge of specialized vocabulary peculiar to a variety of subjects in the field of medicine and surgery.

This position is an on-site position located at Ft. Belvoir, in Alexandria, VA.  If you are interested in obtaining more information, please give me a call at the number listed below.  

703-356-5550 ask for Zakiya.


----------

